# Worm Bedding Question



## Jimmy B (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm wanting to raise some night crawlers in the basement in a ventilated plastic tub. I know it has to be somewhat cool, bedding should be black and white ripped up news paper, light dusting of cornmeal keeps them going, coffe grounds everyonce and while. But, what else can you all share to help me have success.

Thanks
JB


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

You can buy bags of peat at the garden and farm stores really cheap. It holds moisture well and works well with crawlers.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree,peat works great.

Not sure what happened, but when I was a kid something got in our worm tub in the basement and ate all of our night crawlers. Ever since then I have always had a vented top on my tubs.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> But, what else can you all share to help me have success.


It's too warm here for Nighcrawlers unless they are refrigerated, so make sure your temps are always low enough


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have several garden friends who worm compost and keep the container under the sink. they feed them all kitchen scraps except meats & dairy.
Here is a web site that will give you some information.

http://www.savvygardener.com/Features/worm_composting.html

Keep the bedding moist. One of those small garden sprayers works well. Amy has 4 small bins under her sink, she has mostly red worms in two of them and crawlers in the 3d and 4th. which she sells in season. She also writes for a container gardening Mag about worm composting and small container gardens.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i did the worm tub , anything but meat and dairy , , they were red worms , but not that much different , after a few months the wife put the lid on tight and i found how many worms i had , i had hand fulls of crawlers coming out the 18 gallon tub so don't put the lid on tight just enough to keep the light out , shredded paper was good , peat most would be a great cover for the food wast just pull it back and add food scraps fruit peals , apple cores and such then cover with the peat again or shredded news print.

if you take worms out of the country like to Canada fishing they have to be packed in peat or news print


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I would go with outdoor beds.
You wont have to fuzz so much.
Canadian Crawlers are finicky.
Dig down about 3 foot, fill with composted manure. 
Cover it and keep it moist.
You will have all the worms and crawlers you need with a few turns of a shovel.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I never had a problem taking crawlers to Canada in damp saw dust or even buss bedding mix.
We would put them in a insulated stryforam cooler with a layer of damp near soaking wet news paper in the boat out of the sun to transport.

Compost from the worms is some great stuff for plants.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> I never had a problem taking crawlers to Canada in damp saw dust or even buss bedding mix.
> We would put them in a insulated stryforam cooler with a layer of damp near soaking wet news paper in the boat out of the sun to transport.
> 
> Compost from the worms is some great stuff for plants.
> ...


any bedding that isn't soil , as removing US soil to Canada is a no no

oddly we brought a lot of Canadian road dust and dirt back in every crack and crevice of the truck , but man was the fishing good on the fly in lake we drove to after 43 miles of dirt roads we only had to walk a 1/2 mile carrying the gas can for the boat , and our gear , but what an adventure


----------



## 91redford (Sep 20, 2012)

I use coco coir as worm bedding, i also use it in container gardening & after harvest drop the rootball right into the worm bin, u can find it in compressed bricks at pet stores or nurseries. once the worms work it over you can pull the castings out and make a worm tea your garden will love.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

I have 12 bins going in the basement and use shredded newspaper for bedding plus a bit of not-quite-finished compost to help start it off. They get coffee grounds and meal leavings, chicken and rabbit bones, banana peels, vegetable cuttings and rabbit manure. You can put meat in there, just make sure it is buried properly and don't put too much at one time. I once put an entire eight week old rabbit that had died in one, dug a hole in the middle and covered it over. It took longer than usual and the bin got more moist than usual but it worked well and I eventually dug the skeleton out.

If you continually put food in it on a regular basis you shouldn't have to add moisture, it should have more than enough.

Once you have the bin and the worms and you have access to free newspaper you should have no other expense. Feed them scraps and when you harvest the bin you can take some worms and start a new bin. After the initial expense, you should have many years of free worms. I bought my initial pound of worms a few years ago and have been getting a pound of worms a week plus castings for free ever since.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

I start my worms out with with leaves that I tear apart and a couple of cups of soil. Sometimes I will add some shredded newspaper just to add a little more depth. I also spray it all with a little water so that it doesn't get to dry on them. For food I use any vegetable scraps and any fruit scraps (1 execption is citrus as it makes them sick). I also use my rabbit droppings as food for them to. After I put the food in there I cover it up with some shreded paper and lightly spray the paper with water. The paper keeps any smells from being a problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Meant to add to that it is a good idea to buy an extra containers. I take two containers and drill holes in the bottom of them and place them in a third container with no holes. This allows drainage for worm tea to work its way into the third container and keeps the top two bins from getting to wet. It also allows the worms to travel from bin to bin. When the top bin gets to full move it into the second and start putting the food into the new top bin. In a few days most of the worms will work their way up into the top bin.


----------



## robpa (Mar 27, 2013)

I use finished compost, leaf mold, peat and shredded newsprint in the breeder boxes. I was just out picking fry from the compost pile to start a new bin. Surprised at how many there were already.


----------

